# Sport-Layout



## sight011 (21. April 2008)

... stellt euch vor, ihr sollte für einen Sportverein ein Layout gestalten (Zeitschrift). Was würdet ihr für ein Bild auf der Seite einsetzen oder was würdet ihr allgemein drauf stellen viele Bilder oder eins das alles vereint

Gruß


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Auf welcher Seite? Titelseite?


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2008)

Ja, Titelseite! Es ist nicht für einen Sportverein sondern für eine Gemeinschaft von Vereinen!!


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Wie oft erscheint die Zeitschrift? Wenn sie öfter erscheint würde ich ein wechselndes Titelbild nehmen. Ansonsten eines das alle vereint, oder ein relativ nichtssagendes Bild....


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2008)

Also sie wird nur einmal erscheinen! Es ist eine Zeitschrift die halte alle Möglichen SPort-Vereine beinhaltet! HAb auch schon einen Entwurf! Den werde ich morgen mal posten!


Frage die Agentur will Bilder für das Projekt kaufen! Darf ich ich denn die verwendeten noch nicht gekauften bilder für einen Entwurfsüberblick hier posten!!  Ich will kiene Probleme bekommen!!? 
Wie gesagt für den Entwurf den wir nehmen kaufen wi die Bilder sowieso! 


Bitte um Antwort! Gruß


----------

